# Folding back seat conversion??



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Has anybody converted their back seat so that they fold to increase cargo space like it does in the GXE? Did folding back seats only come in the GXE?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

My 94 Limited edition has folding seats.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well I mean the rear seat folds so you have access to the trunk. My original post didn't make that clear now thaT I look at it.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I always wanted to do this mod on my SE-R. Every once it a while I'll look at the FSM and wonder why it can't be done. Don't know if anyone has tried it yet.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh it definitely can be done. The pass through hole is there and all you need is the hinge mechanism and latches (both the male and female parts). I mean it's the same car so how could it not be done? The toughest part is finding a wrecked GXE b13..


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

True, but you would think that at least one person with a 2-door B13 has done it but I have never heard of anyone who has.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh, so the 2 doors dont come with folding seats?


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

I just took the rear seats out and I make my friends sit on the gas tank if they really want rides. 

Who needs extra passengers in a 2-door, anyways?

j/p

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hit the junk yard for parts...and do some wrench time....anythin is possible with a little bit of time


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd bet it can be done rather easily, but you might have to use the seats from the GXE because the 2 door rear seats have nothing on their backs. You'd probably have to cut off the clips that hold the back seat in up at the top and install whatever mechanisms you pulled from the GXE. I've only seen like 2 B13 GXE's ever and neither were in the junkyard. Keep us posted if you try it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

I think a folding rear seat is the only option I don't have that I want on my XE... power locks will come this spring with a fancy new alarm, and power windows are more trouble than they're worth... 


If anyone chooses to do this mod, please make a good DIY documentation!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> and power windows are more trouble than they're worth...


You're joking right? Power windows would be a piece of cake, I'm going to do them in the spring. The time consuming part is running the wiring. I'll do a thorough write-up when I do mine.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I must by lucky, my car came with power mirrors, windows, locks, and folding rear seats!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *I must by lucky, my car came with power mirrors, windows, locks, and folding rear seats!  *


Are you telling us that the _rear_ seatback folds down? AFAIK only the GXE b13 had that.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah it folds down. I can crawl through from the cabin to the trunk.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*B13 GXE*

I love my folding seats, it made my speaker installation so much easier. But yea, they fold down and in toward the front of the car. Just make sure you get the pull tabs with the seat and make sure the locks work, or atleast aren't stuck in the lock position.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *Are you telling us that the rear seatback folds down? AFAIK only the GXE b13 had that. *


The '94 4-door LE was pretty much the same as a GXE. The 2-door LE was like an SE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *I must by lucky, my car came with power mirrors, windows, locks, and folding rear seats!  *


same with mine...got the 94 Limited Edition as well...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

we did the folding seat mod on my 2dr sentra...mainly for the subwoofers i had....folding the seats didnt make a difference but i custom fab. a cool silk sheet over the back with a light in it, so when the seat was down and the subs hit....they would do a wave effect....doing the mod is easy and can be done in many ways. take the two metal flandges that hold the seat in place and cut them near the top, weld a hinge on them and have fun keeping it down...cause the seats will fit tight when down, and they dont go down all the way....on the hooks, that mount the seat, i had to not screw them in cause the hinge make the seat sit up too high.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Hey Maxpower do you have pictures? Do your subs face inside the cabin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

*folding rear seat?... GOT IT!*

Just thought you guys would like to know.. I picked up leather seats out of a 97 240SX and put em in my 94 sentra XE! The front seats needed the stock seat rail and in the rear I've got leather bucket seats with rear fold down.. took a lil custom wrench time.. but it can be done.. I'll try'n post pictures sometime soon! Latez!


----------

